# barium enema help please



## nic d (Dec 3, 2002)

im due to have a barium enema soon and am not looking forward to the laxative you have to take first as i have a fissure which is painful and d makes it worse, i was just wondering how often this stuff makes you go and whether it causes much abdo pain? thanks everyone.


----------



## brbobb (May 23, 2003)

It depends on what you are taking. I drank a bottle of Magnesium Citrate and had results in about an hour. I think the most tiring part was getting up off the couch to run to the bathroom!Cramping was mild. I have also used Ducolax. Three tablets provided results in about 90 minutes. I think 3 trips to the bathroom is all it took to clean me out.


----------



## gizzyluver (May 24, 2003)

When I had this test done I had to use 3 types of laxatives in a 16 hour period before the test, what seemed to make it fast and painless as possible was drinking alot of water, which they suggested to do; in the first 6 hours of prep, the first laxative worked almost right away and only had to go maybe twice..and very mild cramping. I had the test at 8 am and started preparing for it at noon the previous day, it was annoying but I had a better experience (if you can ever call a barium better) than some have had..good luck


----------



## joe90bass (Jan 8, 2003)

I can't remember the name of the stuff I took, it came in sachets which you mixed with water. I started taking mine the morning before the enema, but it wasn't until lunch time it took effect. When it did though I was back on fore to the toilet all the time, even up until the examination. Don't think the cramping was too bad though.


----------

